# Java EE 6 Buchempfehlung gesucht



## jarell (16. Jun 2011)

Hi,

ich suche ein Buch, dass einen Umfangreichen Einstieg in Java EE bietet. Mir ist wichtig, dass die aktuelle Version 6 dabei behandelt wird.

Folgende Themen sollten dabei im Idealfall enthalten sein:


Spring
Maven
JSP
Freemarker
JPA
SOAP/REST+JSON Webservices
Struts

englisch oder deutsch ist eigentlich egal. deutsch würde ich aber bevorzugen.

Über entsprechende Buchempfehlungen würde ich euch sehr dankbar sein.


----------



## Deadalus (17. Jun 2011)

Warum sollte ein JEE Buch mehr als Randnotizen zu Spring enthalten? Spring ist quasi die Konkurrenz zu JEE. 
Freemarker, Struts sind ebenfalls Frameworks, die nichts mit der JEE zu tun haben. Maven wird in vielen JEE Büchern erwähnt aber natürlich nicht sehr detailiert beschrieben. 
JSP sind zwar Teil des Standards werden aber bei JEE 6 Applikationen quasi nicht

JEE 6 bedeuted: 
JSF, CDI, JPA, EJB, JAX-WS

Meine Empfehlungen: 
Das JEE 6 Tutorial: - The Java EE 6 Tutorial kostet nichts und ist vollständig
Beginning Java EE 6 Platform with GlassFish 3 leicht zu verstehen, die meiner Meinung wichtigste Spezifikation (CDI) wurde leider ausgelassen


----------



## maki (17. Jun 2011)

struts?
Bin ich wieder durch ein Wurmloch durch die Zeit gereist und im Jahre 2003 angekommen?


----------



## gman (17. Jun 2011)

> Beginning Java EE 6 Platform with GlassFish 3 leicht zu verstehen, die meiner Meinung wichtigste Spezifikation (CDI) wurde leider ausgelassen



Und hab ich mich gewundert das CDI zu JavaEE6 gehört und in dem Buch nix davon steht. Ansonsten
finde ich das Buch gerade für Einsteiger nicht schlecht. Obwohl die Messaging-Sachen für Einsteiger
vielleicht etwas viel sind.


----------



## jarell (18. Jun 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung und die Empfehlungen.


----------



## snoop2011 (15. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das Buch nicht, aber "Chapter 13. WebBeans" dürfte das Thema CDI behandeln.

cu
snoop


----------

